# AT Set up questions...How far can this stuff be pushed?



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

I use a Denali XT boot and Fritschi Freeride binding-- as bomber as it gets. Not near as powerful as a race boot and alpine mount when running hardpack, but a very good compromise for inbounds and out. In terms of pure powder and climbing ability they are perfect. The Naxo really climbs great over the Fritschi but they have been prone to breakage, so if you really plan on punishing them, and depending what ski you put it on, I'd be wary. Both Freerides and Naxos are designed to take everything you throw at them, but launch a 20-footer-to-chunk and there are no guarantees.


----------

